# The Station Inn - Ribblehead



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I know it's mentioned elsewhere on here but we just spend Saturday night at the Staion Inn at Ribblehead and had a very good night.

We double checked with the landlord that it was OK, parked up and ate and drank in the pub.

They made us very welcome and we had a good night. Good beer, good food, pool table and live footy on the telly. Nice.

A bit of overnight noise from cars driving over the cattle grid but other than that a pub well worth supporting with your business in an amazing location.

Just what you want after a good walk up Whernside.


----------

